# Hg one



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

About 2 hours ago, I had a little delivery...

The nice man from DHL dropped by with my new grinder, all the way from the good people at HG.

I have the 83mm model, I have set it up and wasted about five shots whilst I confuse myself about which way the hands go around the clock... Duh!

...Anyway, I am getting there, and I am just off to dial in some of Londinium's Tanzanian roast.

More later, unless I get too wired!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

My wife cancelled my HG One when she found out I had bought the Luxe version and not the plain Londinium! Perhaps in time I will join you! Be interesting to see side by side taste comparisons!


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Fantastic - would love to see some pictures.

Bad news on the cancellation. I find it never pays to be too honest with my wife


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I hear mixed reports on this grinder, does it need WDT or doesnt it...

Eagerly await your review!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Was not me being honest! A friend came round and decided to speak in too loud a voice.....another 2 weeks and I would have got away with it!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> My wife cancelled my HG One when she found out I had bought the Luxe version and not the plain Londinium!


I think you need to man up and wear the trousers









Toys come first!


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol. Who needs enemies when you have friends....


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Look forward to hearing what you think.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> My wife cancelled my HG One when she found out I had bought the Luxe version and not the plain Londinium! Perhaps in time I will join you! Be interesting to see side by side taste comparisons!


Oh oh...!

I guess you will have to work out a new strategy...


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I hear mixed reports on this grinder, does it need WDT or doesnt it...
> 
> Eagerly await your review!


First I had to find out what "WDT" is, this may give you a means of assessing my current skill level...









OK, now I know my initial experience would indicate that yes, this is necessary...

I have dialled in Reiss's Tanzanian roast and also Steve's (Hasbean) Ethiopian Konga, both are lovely but Steve's is a slightly lighter roast, and it is comparatively "heavy"... it seems to pack into a smaller space, gram for gram (just my imagination, running away with me... maybe) than the Tanzanian, but both pour well, (not filmed or photographed yet)...

The grounds drop into the "blind tumbler" (which is a lovely thing in itself), and having achieved an appropriate setting for a 27 to 30 second pour, I was getting the odd "channelling" incident... Never had many of these with the Mazzer, which is quite old and very likely a bit blunt too (so perhaps more dust in the grind?)... These shots started with the lever at 90 degrees with a watery dribble (sounds like Fawlty Towers!), but once the pressure was applied, that dribble turned into a reasonable looking shot... I managed to pour that initial bit away on the second occasion and then finish the shot, which saved the sink from a drink... (by this time, I had engaged my friend to assist in the "wiring" process).

These have been more or less eliminated this morning, through the use of the pointy end of a wooden "kebab" skewer to give it a stir in the blind tumbler, but only three shots pulled so far. The Tanzanian grounds seem more "airy" and require a couple of taps of the portafilter on my prep shelf, the Konga was more happy to settle out of the tumbler. I think that I will get hold of a portafilter rest today.

On a different (but related) tack, Reiss suggested that I acquire a ridgeless VST basket to make and experiment with 15 gm shots, it comes highly recommended.

Overall, my first impression is that it is a beautiful thing... The very best burrs, mounted with an uncomplicated path for the grounds, which sort of exposes the static that develops (I suspect) in all machines, but is not so obvious...

However a quick tap and a drop of the exit funnel, which is much easier than cleaning the Super Jolly after a grind, is all that is required and which even though it is mentioned on the HG One site was a little bit disconcerting at first sight.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

For those that are having to be a little more patient than me...


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks a bit nice that!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

now what the enthusiast in me is noticing here.... is the LINN hifi equipment there with potentially a pair of Isobariks?


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

shrink said:


> now what the enthusiast in me is noticing here.... is the LINN hifi equipment there with potentially a pair of Isobariks?


Majik innit?

And yes Briks from around 1985... Ugly, but beautiful.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

lol..and a gnarly old freeview recorder (Digihome PVR80?)


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

we need to whip out our hi-fi setups and see who's is biggest hahah


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

mmmm...shiny boxes lol


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I stopped paying attention to hifi news after buying my B&W speakers, otherwise I'd literally be living in a shed with hifi gear and an espresso machine now I think









Looking forward to seeing everyone's thoughts on the HG-ONE when they get to grips with it.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

This may seem like a silly question, and I know the HG One was designed for espresso, but could it handle coarse grinds for brewed?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> This may seem like a silly question, and I know the HG One was designed for espresso, but could it handle coarse grinds for brewed?


Adjustability aside - Conical burrs are probably not ideal for brewed - the amount of fines produced?


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

More pics...









You can see my pencil mark that I have used for initial setting up and dialling in...

I might not bother with HG's fancy little stickers...

But then again...


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

How heavy is it? Does it require any additional stabilisation whilst grinding or can you just hold the handle and don't need to stabilise base with other hand?

Video?


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> This may seem like a silly question, and I know the HG One was designed for espresso, but could it handle coarse grinds for brewed?


Oh yes, it does "coarse" very well and quickly too!

See my initial post!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

aphelion said:


> lol..and a gnarly old freeview recorder (Digihome PVR80?)


Yes I know...


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> How heavy is it? Does it require any additional stabilisation whilst grinding or can you just hold the handle and don't need to stabilise base with other hand?
> 
> Video?


It weighs in at 27lb I am told...

And it did move around a bit initially, but the holding downwards technique is not arduous and soon learned... no movement now.

Video? Possibly, need an extra hand and asking SWMBO might be considered by her to be a shade on the nerdy side.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

http://londiniumespresso.com










Londinium has also acquired an HG One


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow - thats the best looking piece of engineering I have seen in a long time - pity I will never be able to afford it.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

This is pretty fun.

Map showing the location of every order of the HG One


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Good stuff, Reiss was whinging yesterday, but only because I rang him and used the "code" words...

"The Eagle has landed..."


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> This is pretty fun.
> 
> Map showing the location of every order of the HG One


It's wrong though I think...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Or most likely, out of date


----------

